
Apple showing vulnerability year after Jobs's death - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/apple-showing-vulnerability-year-after-jobss-death-7000005289/
======
jballanc
I think the now infamous Jim Cramer video, where he explains how to manipulate
Apple's stock price over the short term, should be a pre-requisite before
reading any piece on Apple by an "analyst":
<http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b1b_1237128864>

------
timcederman
"Shalini Verma, principal analyst at Gartner, noted that Apple's sales have
not been affected by Jobs' death."

Where's the vulnerability? This article appears to be one person's opinion.
Shalini Verma's name appears 7 times in this article, who is just another
anonymous analyst.

------
davidlumley
Total sales are up by 51%, stock price has risen by 70% (from article), yet
the article goes on to say Apple is vulnerable and would have never released
anything as incomplete as Maps under Jobs' leadership (Siri?).

Constant improvement of their successful products, and a new iPhone design
might not excite everyone as much as the original iPod/iPad/iPhone but I don't
think you can call Apple "vulnerable".

------
Xcelerate
I don't know if the products are "duller". My Macbook Pro Retina has excited
me more than any product Apple has released in the last decade. I've had it
for over 3 months and I still can't get over how much I enjoy the screen.

------
scalkins
"The late Jobs passed away on Oct. 5, 2012" Steve jobs died today?

